# Broadcast salt spreader for my Brute Force 750



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking to add one to my ATV this winter. Any recommendations?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would just buy a regular broadcast spreader to walk behind because the ones for atvs are big and cumbersome and hard to look over and see behind. If not just google and YouTube search it.
You can also use ones meant for lawn tractors they work well.
Check me out on YouTube I have atv videos.
http://m.youtube.com/user/scubasteve728


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ScubaSteve728;1485020 said:


> I would just buy a regular broadcast spreader to walk behind because the ones for atvs are big and cumbersome and hard to look over and see behind. If not just google and YouTube search it.
> You can also use ones meant for lawn tractors they work well.
> Check me out on YouTube I have atv videos.
> http://m.youtube.com/user/scubasteve728


Do you have SCUBA videos?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

No lol it's a nickname my friends gave me from the movie bid daddy with Adam sandler


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

I have used a SnowEx tailgate spreader before. These as a matter of fact:

http://www.snowexproducts.com/salt-spreaders/sp-100

I added a hitch receiver hanging under the back rack so the spreader has a hitch to slide in. All they need is 12v to operate. It has a key fob remote for off-low-high settings. Its not too high tech, but it worked really well and could be used in one of our trucks if need be. I took pictures, but I cant find them to post them.

I have one new one left, in the box if you are interested.


----------



## honda4ever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Spreader Q's*

Anyone ever use a SnowEx model # SR-230 on the back of an ATV? Found one locally for $250--just don't know if its too big for a Rancher 420. 
Thx


----------

